# Need Advice on Getting New Puppy



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello. I am new to the forum and need some advice on getting a new German Shepherd puppy.

I am planning on buying a puppy sometime within the next 4 months. I have already contacted 4 or 5 breeders (I live in Michigan), and I will be hopefully meeting with them soon. I have a dog trainer that is going with me to meet with the breeders to help pick a breeder, and then he will also help choose a puppy. I also have participated in dog training classes locally so I know where to take the puppy for training/socialization. 

What I need advice on is primarily the sex of the puppy. I have a strong preference for males, but I already own a male lab. He is 8 1/2 years old. Eventually we will also get an English bulldog (not until our lab is gone and the GSD is at least 4 or 5 years old). We definitely want the future English Bulldog to be a male. Based on that, are we better off to look at female German Shepherds? Is same sex aggression a problem with male German Shepherds? We do have the trainer who will come into our home to help introduce the lab and the german shepherd, and the lab is generally fine with other dogs.

Also, if anyone has advice on breeders in Michigan I would love to hear it. Our dog will primarily be a companion. We will take it to training and probably even some agility but it will not be for serious competition - more just fun for us and to burn some of the dog's energy.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

There are a number of AMAZING breeders in Michigan however not sure how they would feel about a trainer picking the puppy since most good breeders pick a puppy for their client and do not allow them to choose their own puppy. They may allow you to pick between a few that would be great matches for you but thats about it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LaneyB said:


> What I need advice on is primarily the sex of the puppy. I have a strong preference for males, but I already own a male lab. He is 8 1/2 years old. Eventually we will also get an English bulldog (not until our lab is gone and the GSD is at least 4 or 5 years old). We definitely want the future English Bulldog to be a male. Based on that, are we better off to look at female German Shepherds? Is same sex aggression a problem with male German Shepherds?


It's always safest to get the opposite sex to what you already have. Same-sex aggression can be a problem, though two males are generally thought to be better together than two females, especially if they are neutered.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I think you are correct, the trainer will help me if there is a choice. The breeders we are looking into pick the puppies for you.


----------

